# Not to early



## Marie123 (Mar 6, 2018)

Although it seems weeks too early, I found this in my yard recently. Dropped by some animal, because it was just laying there. I sure wish I had somewhere to hunt. I used to love to hunt every year with my grandparents and since my grandfather died we lost connections to the places we used to hunt. Everyone is so secretive about where they go and not willing to share location information. To a point, I understand, but I miss it! I'd love to find a place to take my kids and give them the experiences I once had! Treasured memories for sure. I can almost smell them just thinking about them!


----------



## Marie123 (Mar 6, 2018)

Another pic


----------



## Browniebi (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks like it came out of the freezer.... Lol 

I'm ready to start picking


----------

